# Hidden Gems of Dubai



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello Folks

Just wanted your tips on attractions and places to see in Dubai that generally are off the "popular" tourist radar.

For e.g. The Times Square Center has two nice places to visit, both on the ground floor.

The first place is the Ice Lounge, which is a snacks and hot drinks place where the furniture is made of Ice. You can also see ice sculptures of Dubai's iconic landmarks inside, wearing your ice jackets, ice caps and mitts. 

Another place for little kids is the dinosaur exhibition located right next to the Ice lounge. It features life sized replicas of dinosaurs and some of them move and make noises. It's a great place to be if your child shows interest in paleontology, esp after watching Jurassic Park.

Finally, there's a small Afghan bakery, located in the back roads of Satwa (parallel to the Dhiyafa Road) which make an amazing Cheese Nan. It's maize bread filled with yellow cheese, tastes amazing and costs AED 3. Not a place for germ-phobes though.

Cheers


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

:clap2: What a great idea for a thread. Unfortunately I don't know of any hidden gems yet, but I will definitely have to check out the Ice Lounge. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amplesou (Dec 31, 2012)

Global village !

https://www.facebook.com/GlobalVillageAE


----------

